# Energy Determination - looking for info



## daviddem (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,

I regularly dive the wreck of the Energy Determination in the the Strait of Hormuz. This oil tanker sank in 1979 following an explosion.

I am researching the history of the ship. So far I have located the shipbuilder archives, which should give me access to lots of pictures and deck plans when I visit them. I have also found out the origin point of her last voyage and the name of her owner.

I am now on to try and obtain the crew list and possibly find out who was involved in the rescue operation. I have contacted the company who owned her, but they are based in Hong Kong and I doubt I will get anything from them.

Anybody with more information, even just hints, please contact me.

Some basic info about the ship:
Energy Determination (formerly Energy Revolution):
IMO number: 7360514
builder: Bremer Vulkan
launch date: 7/5/76
completion: 10.76
sank 12.79

Thanks in advance


----------

